# Are the Keirsey Temperament forums just one big circlejerk?



## Fudgecakesss (Nov 6, 2012)

There seems to be little disagreement here.


Thoughts?


----------



## Priva (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah...but who said it was a bad thing?


----------



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

i've been floating in the NF forum out of curiosity and suppression of the ego.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Fudgecakesss said:


> There seems to be little disagreement here.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


What do you mean? I have had disagreements on these forums.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

The majority of the time, yeah.

It's just so damn hard to find meaningful and profound lessons amongst all the typism, confirmation bias, group-think, exaggeration and self-serving convenient 'explanations'. In the end, honestly, what I've learned from most is intelligent _individuals_ of various types. I value MBTI boards for attracting those interested in self-awakening, but the repetitiveness of answering stereotypes and having to defend individualism within types against the various collective stances of "we behave in this manner" gets quite taxing and frustrating. I wonder how many intelligent ESFJs are out there searching for themselves and being continually mistyped because people don't see any depth among that type in their limited experiences. 

I still don't know if I truly want MBTI to be common knowledge in pop culture for fear of the sheer amount of people who might misinterpret key concepts.


----------



## See Above (Oct 4, 2011)

Fudgecakesss said:


> There seems to be little disagreement here.
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


I disagree, you poophead! (Better?)


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

It's more of a double octagonal-jerk


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

I just invented the term "Fe bukkake" in my mind. Thank you.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

If so, I pity the person who will be cleaning up the mess afterwards.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

For some.


----------

